# Surf casting set-up?? What should I buy?



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

I was wondering if you guys could make some suggestions on which combo I should try and buy for my reintroduction to serious surf angling? What's the optimal length of rod? Which style and brand reels deliver the best performance. I know I could just go shopping, but I'd love some input from you seasoned beach dwellers before my trip to the store! Thanks in advance..........

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

As far as rods are concerned I would recommend with the Ocean Master series of rods. They are well worth the money and the 12' is rated for 6-12 ox weight, perfect for changing conditions in the surf.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*I knew you were adaptable*

Hey Zigh,
No piers gotta' surf fish, it's better anyway. Do you want to fish Conventional or Spinner. From what I hear the OMs are great for Conventional like mentioned above.
Also, you have a rod that will work for the in close fishing, at least you did last time we meet. For average surf fish you need a small rod for the wash and something you can hit the bar with.
If you go Spinner, think Daiwa, think Interline. Ya, Ya I know they cost a lot, but they do a lot. I have a dozen guided rods that don't get fished any more.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Zigh said:


> *...serious surf angling? What's the optimal length of rod? Which style and brand reels deliver the best performance..*


12' rod with conventional reel..
The OM Series (6-12 oz) are worth the money.
Conventional reel will cost you $$$. The Daiwa SLH/GW 30's, Penn 525/535 Mags, Calcutta 700S, and others...

Put it in a 5' surf tube and you're ready to tackle the Atlantic!

You said SERIOUS!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Zigh, come on over to th dark side*

 . If ya want a stick that can heave some weight OM for sure. For fishing in most conditions around here you can prolly get away with th Tica's either spinning or conv in th 12' or 11.5'.Either way spin or conv. I would look at th Daiwa series reels. I have 3 slosh 30's an I had a Emblem 5500 A. They are (th Emblem series spinners) a little more expensive but worth every penny IMO. You also want to look at having middle ground rod. I just got a Tica 9'er an matched it with a Garcia Cardinal spinner. Figure on using it for bottom fishing an casting 4-5 oz lures at stripers this fall. Good luck.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Depends on what you are fishing for as well as where. A drum Rod is different from a seamullet rod.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

*here's my .02*

Just like the pier, you'll want two basic rods-just like already mentioned. 1 plugger, 1 heaver. I think the best value in both sizes is with the Ticas. They are hard to beat in the 9.5 (67$)and 12 (100$) foot models. if you have reels worthy of dual purpose (likely spinners) you'll save a buck. I have an okuma spinner (38$) on my plugger. It will flat out smoke a 2.5 oz hopkins into the horizon with 10lb test. You'll need to start tying shock leaders, so you don't snap line. 

Heaver: The Tica 12ft. broomstick, I think is the best value. Spinner or conventional. Reels are too highly personal. I like abus for the value. Everything else I like is too expensive to justify for a first setup. 
Other rods: oceanmaster and tsunami (??) are the old standard. excellent rods, great price. 
What I used to try to do was have a couple of crossover reels like the abus (penn mag$$$) and good ole spinners, so I could just switch them onto pier or boat rods.
You might just find the easiest way not to break the bank is to get the heaver and reel, then use you favorite spinner on a 9.5 foot tica. You could have a heaver and plugger that is on par with the very best for 265-330$ ( depending on the price of your heaver reel) I saw a #%$# Abu rocket in wal-mart for 70$!!!

Zigh- If you shop for gear anything like you write fishing reports, you'll do fine. Remember to laugh so hard the salesman gets scared.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

If starting with just one rod set up, I'd personally go with an OM 10' (rated to 8 ounces) or the OM 11' (rated to 10 ounces). Pair either of these up with an Okuma Avenger 80 reel (about $45 - $50, have had one going on third season of salt, sand and rain, and still working like a charm, just got another one for this year and another OM 11' rod about $80 at Bass Pro Shop sale), and with the sand spike at about $5 your in relatively cheap.

Personally use 15 pound test for main line, 40 pound for shock leader and 50 pound test for line from terminal tackle to hook. Use Carolina rig, with anywhere from 4 - 10 ounces of lead (depends on winds, tides and currents) and 7/0 or 8/0 circle hooks.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

*I agree with shaggy*

the middle range om with the okuma reel will get you in the game for 110-130$. The rod shag talked about will heave, or throw a 5-6 oz hopkins better than the the tica. If I only had one setup (for less than 125$) , that would be it.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*THANKS EVERYBODY*

Hey fellas, THANKS for all of your response and input. The only true surfcasting outfit I've ever owned was a 9' Silstar Seaside combo, purchased in Florida in 1982. I still have the rod, who knows where the reel ended up. I appreciate the insight and personal opinions on given sizes and brands. I will be trying to slide by and see Digger later in the week for a little more knowledge and to view some things. Again, Thanks for the responses. I'll let you all know what I end up with. You guys ROCK!!!!!! Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

